

Interstate (YC S11) Goes 2.0, Adds Paid Accounts, Chat & Embeds - sim0n
http://techcrunch.com/2012/06/06/yc-funded-project-management-tool-interstate-goes-2-0-and-freemium-adds-chat-embeds/

======
calebio
Looks great, congrats guys.

------
jcampbell1
Looks like a cool app, but these guys need to implement some basic SEO. A
google search for "Interstate project management" doesn't put them on the
front page.

They need to do the basics like have helpful title tags so Google can provide
decent link text.

~~~
sim0n
Thanks and you're 100% right. We pretty much haven't done any SEO work yet
(we've spent the last several months just rebuilding the app) so SEO is
definitely on our internal roadmap.

